# FireBird installieren



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

ich möchte die Datenbank Firebird auf einem Eee PC installieren, 
hat da jemand eine Ahnung wie das geht?


----------



## HoaX (6. Mrz 2008)

genauso wie auf einem nicht eee pc?


----------



## Gast (14. Mrz 2008)

Mein Problem ist, dass in den Repositories nur die Version 1.5.3.x ist, ich aber die Version 2.0 oder größer von FireBird benötige,
Wie kann ich da die Repositories setzen, damit ich diese Version installieren kann oder wie kann ich diese Version (2.0) manuell installieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## PollerJava (14. Mrz 2008)

Obiger Beitrag ist von mir


----------

